# Tonights BCS Standings



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2010)

Word is that the simulation says Oregon will pass Auburn as the #1 BCS team tonight.   With all the undefeated teams losing,  it closed the distance betweens Oregon's pitiful computer ranking and Auburns #1.  Auburn gained some spots in the human polls today passing Boise in both the Coaches poll.   

Interesting..


----------



## ACguy (Oct 31, 2010)

If Auburn wins out and wins the SEC championship game they will be #1. I am interested to see how close Bama is to BSU and TCU in the BCS poll .


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 31, 2010)

Auburn will not lose the #1 spot tonight...and so what if they do..if they win out there is nothing to worry about..that said I do not think Auburn will get passed my TIDE!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2010)

Yea, we dont have to worry if we win out but with Oregon being ahead of us in 2/3 rds of the equation, I can see how it would happen.  Obviously, we will still be ahead of them in the computers as our schedule is much harder than theirs but they closed the distance in the computers by other teams losing. 

I can see how it can happen.  Now if Boise passes us, I will be looking for the black helicopters..


----------



## golffreak (Oct 31, 2010)

Oregon vs. Auburn would be one heck of a game. No telling how many points would be scored.


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 31, 2010)

golffreak said:


> Oregon vs. Auburn would be one heck of a game. No telling how many points would be scored.


 

Triple digits I'd bet you.

I don't think the mad ducks jump the barn tonight.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Triple digits I'd bet you.
> 
> I don't think the mad ducks jump the barn tonight.



The simulation on ESPN says you are correct BI but it will happen before long.  Even if we beat Ga, Bama, they will jump us.  Unless we jump them in the human polls.

But first, we must beat Chattanooga.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 31, 2010)

golffreak said:


> Oregon vs. Auburn would be one heck of a game. No telling how many points would be scored.



175-173 with a last second field goal winning the game!  Actually, who am I kidding.  Time would expire with one team having the ball on their own 1 yard line.  An 8 second 1 play 99 yard drive with no time on the clock would win the game!............  And if Auburn wins the game, all we will hear about is how great the SEC defense is and how defense wins football games!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 31, 2010)

The Ducks D aint terrible.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> 175-173 with a last second field goal winning the game!  Actually, who am I kidding.  Time would expire with one team having the ball on their own 1 yard line.  An 8 second 1 play 99 yard drive with no time on the clock would win the game!............  And if Auburn wins the game, all we will hear about is how great the SEC defense is and how defense wins football games!



Not from me.  We are not winning with dominate defense.  we are winning with a very good offense, a defense that bends but plays well in the second half and will knock your head off plus we got the Wa.wa.wa.wa waterboy !!!!!!



Oregon and Auburn are very similar teams.  They play much faster than we do on offense this year.  We have really slowed down.  This has helped our defense as well.  I think it was a Chizik adjustment after the Miss St game.  
We still set fast, we just dont run the plays as fast as we would like.  

But very similar offenses.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 31, 2010)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> The Ducks D aint terrible.



Actually your right.  They are a pretty decent D.  Not great, but not bad at all.  What Oregon's D has going for them is their depth.  They are just as good in the fourth quarter as they are in the first quarter.  They have absolutely crushed people in the second half this year!


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 31, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Not from me.  We are not winning with dominate defense.  we are winning with a very good offense, a defense that bends but plays well in the second half and will knock your head off plus we got the Wa.wa.wa.wa waterboy !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute.. Am I hearing this correct?  An SEC guy admitting that you can win games with a great offense?  Have you been hanging out with Pac 10 guys again?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Wait a minute.. Am I hearing this correct?  An SEC guy admitting that you can win games with a great offense?  Have you been hanging out with Pac 10 guys again?



Its reality for us this year.  We will ride the defense we have.  We are great against the run.  Just not so great against the pass

Auburn's defense has gotten a bad rap late this year.  We were not very good in our early games but have really picked it up the last 5 games.  We have given up some trash scores late, like last night, but they have meant nothing but skewed the stats.  

Our guys will hit and our run D is pretty good.  Our secondary will knock your head off.  We just cant play man to man.  We can stop you on 3rd and 2.  We just cant on 3rd and 9.   

Stats are great but they really dont show what our D has done.  We will see.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2010)

No doubt a great defense will win majority of the time but every now and then a great offense will trump that defense. No teams this year seem to have a great defense. Must be the year of the offense.


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 31, 2010)

Barn slipped to #2. What a joke.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

Only in the world of limp wristed Obama lovers can an undefeated team from the NW beat an unranked 5&3 team and move ahead of an SEC undefeated team that beat a ranked 7&1 team.

What a joke. Auburn was robbed and the folks at the BcS should be ashamed of themselves for playing this political came of russian roulette.

Auburn has earned it and deserves better.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2010)

The SEC is it's own worst enemy.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only in the world of limp wristed Obama lovers can an undefeated team from the NW beat an unranked 5&3 team and move ahead of an SEC undefeated team that beat a ranked 7&1 team.
> 
> What a joke. Auburn was robbed and the folks at the BcS should be ashamed of themselves for playing this political came of russian roulette.
> 
> Auburn has earned it and deserves better.




The funny thing about it is how Jesse Palmer says, "Auburn beat a very overrated LSU team".  LOL  You mean the team that is ranked #10 in the BCS.  The team that the computers say is #6.  Haha..  Which overrated team did Oregon beat?

Doesnt matter.  We win, we are in

Can someone tell my how bama could be ranked #15 in the computers but Boise is #3.   hahahaha.   Unreal


----------



## justmejeff (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW....dont worry my SEC brothers.In the end the winner of the SEC champ.game will be playing for NC even if they have 1 loss. And I honest to god,someway ,somehow hope its against Boise State.Im so sick of the bullcrap accolades they have been given. "Whoa but Boise States undefeated". Big deal, they play what 1 "good" team every year and 1 "decent" team? Im not gonna use the,"play an SEC schedule" line cause we all know thats impossible outside of the SEC. But at least play a stronger schedule. Remember a few yrs back how Boise was the new darling of the pollsters and the pick of every commentator? They came to Athens and the Dawgs beat the brakes off of them.God it was like 56-7 or something like that. QB got knocked out of the game. Anyhoo, the best of luck to the teams still in the hunt. Looking forward to seeing the NC trophy staying home here in the SEC.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2010)

justmejeff said:


> WOW....dont worry my SEC brothers.In the end the winner of the SEC champ.game will be playing for NC even if they have 1 loss. And I honest to god,someway ,somehow hope its against Boise State.Im so sick of the bullcrap accolades they have been given. "Whoa but Boise States undefeated". Big deal, they play what 1 "good" team every year and 1 "decent" team? Im not gonna use the,"play an SEC schedule" line cause we all know thats impossible outside of the SEC. But at least play a stronger schedule. Remember a few yrs back how Boise was the new darling of the pollsters and the pick of every commentator? They came to Athens and the Dawgs beat the brakes off of them.God it was like 56-7 or something like that. QB got knocked out of the game. Anyhoo, the best of luck to the teams still in the hunt. Looking forward to seeing the NC trophy staying home here in the SEC.




If you believe that, you are not paying attention.  Dont kid yourself.  The only one loss SEC team that is going to have a slim chance is bama.  Nobody else.  Auburn being undefeated will be lucky to make it.  If we lose one, we are way out.  No way they put us in there with one loss even if we win the SEC Championship game.

I am telling you that there is a scenario that they will screw Auburn.  It is not that far fetched. 

If bama loses to LSU this weekend, look for us not to go.  No matter what.   They have Utah very high in standings right now.  Lets face it, they are undeserving.  They are bait for TCU to climb.  If bama loses to LSU , they will drop like a rock.  Then if Auburn beats them in the ironbowl, and does not look "great" doing it, you can bet TCU will go instead of us.

Dont think it can not happen.  It can.  And it probably if the situation presents itself...


----------



## ACguy (Oct 31, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> If you believe that, you are not paying attention.  Dont kid yourself.  The only one loss SEC team that is going to have a slim chance is bama.  Nobody else.  Auburn being undefeated will be lucky to make it.  If we lose one, we are way out.  No way they put us in there with one loss even if we win the SEC Championship game.
> 
> I am telling you that there is a scenario that they will screw Auburn.  It is not that far fetched.
> 
> ...



BSU and TCU are getting their strength from Oregon State who still has to play 3 of their toughest games. The same thing with VT. If Bama or Auburn win out they are in the BCS championship game. Maybe we will get lucky and Hawaii and Utah will  pull off the upset . The coaches will not put Utah ahead of a 1 loss champ in the final poll and the computers will do the same. I biggest worry I have is that the SEC champ will have 2 loses or more. I am hoping we get to see the Nebraska/Oklahoma winner vs the Auburn/Bama winner in the BCS championship game. I think if we can just get by this year then we will not have to worry about the non AQ teams for a while. Utah should end up a 11-1 team this year . Next year they will join the PAC10 and everyone will see how weak these non AQ teams are.


----------



## justmejeff (Oct 31, 2010)

The championship game we have gives our conference major favor as to the NC. I know the BCS has tried to screw the SEC forever and has quite a few times but the computers cant screw us.Like Lanier said, if bama or Aub wins out that team will go to the NC game. I do however think Bama may have an easier road at this point.Obviously they have to beat Auburn for any shot. But Auburn not only has to beat Bama but the bigger threat I feel, is going to come from UGA. Not because Im a dawg fan but as an auburn fan you know how this series has been and UGA is a far better team than the record.Richt on the hot seat,players tore up over this year, wanting to prove something. As a dawg fan I do want to see yall be undefeated against bama,yall deserve it, for us too spoil that would be very tragic in my eyes. Good Luck


----------



## justmejeff (Oct 31, 2010)

I meant what ACGUY said.


----------



## Wacenturion (Oct 31, 2010)

ACguy said:


> BSU and TCU are getting their strength from Oregon State who still has to play 3 of their toughest games. The same thing with VT. If Bama or Auburn win out they are in the BCS championship game. Maybe we will get lucky and Hawaii and Utah will  pull off the upset . The coaches will not put Utah ahead of a 1 loss champ in the final poll and the computers will do the same. I biggest worry I have is that the SEC champ will have 2 loses or more. I am hoping we get to see the Nebraska/Oklahoma winner vs the Auburn/Bama winner in the BCS championship game. I think if we can just get by this year then we will not have to worry about the non AQ teams for a while. Utah should end up a 11-1 team this year . Next year they will join the PAC10 and everyone will see how weak these non AQ teams are.




TCU is also getting some strength off the Baylor win over Texas at Austin this weekend.  They are now 6-2 I think.  TCU  stomped Baylor in the 3rd game this season.  

Yeah...I agree...Texas who...too many losses.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2010)

justmejeff said:


> The championship game we have gives our conference major favor as to the NC. I know the BCS has tried to screw the SEC forever and has quite a few times but the computers cant screw us.Like Lanier said, if bama or Aub wins out that team will go to the NC game. I do however think Bama may have an easier road at this point.Obviously they have to beat Auburn for any shot. But Auburn not only has to beat Bama but the bigger threat I feel, is going to come from UGA. Not because Im a dawg fan but as an auburn fan you know how this series has been and UGA is a far better team than the record.Richt on the hot seat,players tore up over this year, wanting to prove something. As a dawg fan I do want to see yall be undefeated against bama,yall deserve it, for us too spoil that would be very tragic in my eyes. Good Luck



I will have to disagree with you.  Three weeks ago, I may have agreed but if Auburn can not beat Georgia, at home, right now, we dont deserve to go to any championship game.  Nothing against GA but they are struggling and we are not.  Georgia has all the tools.  They just cant put it together right now.   Plus, Bama has a tougher time.  Going to LSU, at night and playing a pretty good MSU team then playing Auburn will not be a easy run for any team.  

The SEC Championship game is usually a big boost for one team but I am not sure it will be this year.  IF a west team wins it, and thats a "IF", the only east team that could help would be USCe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> If you believe that, you are not paying attention. Dont kid yourself. The only one loss SEC team that is going to have a slim chance is bama. Nobody else. Auburn being undefeated will be lucky to make it. If we lose one, we are way out. No way they put us in there with one loss even if we win the SEC Championship game.
> 
> I am telling you that there is a scenario that they will screw Auburn. It is not that far fetched.
> 
> ...


 
You are unfortunatly correct. The lack of respect that Auburn gets is utterly rediculous. Can you imagine the Smurfs playing Origone for the NC? Can you imagine how low the national viewing audience would be? The BCS is all about M.O.N.E.Y. and there is no way they would commit financial suicide like that. Regardless of how rediculous it would be.

At this point, if Bama losing one then Auburn beating Bama hurts Auburns chances I am all for Auburn beating us in the iron bowl and then the SEC Ch game to move on. They have been screwed out of their shot once and deserve a shot at the crystal, especially the way they are playing this year. 

To hear these morons saying that strength of schedule doesn't matter is a joke. In fact it infuriates me. What they are going on is win margins. The NW sissy teams leave their 1st string players in the entire game and run the scores up on the high school teams they play, and this is what they go by???? 

How bout this, you calous jerks at ESPN; The SEC teams play tougher teams on a tougher schedule and once our teams reach a comfortable margin we put in 2nd string players and still win the game. In my mind that trumps rediculous scores against nobody teams all day long.

The bottom line is, for any SEC team to get any respect the remainder of the season they have to be merciless against their oponents and not give their rookies a shot at some play time experience. Stupid, stupid concept, but I guess that is what the powers that be want to see.


----------



## Wacenturion (Oct 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are unfortunatly correct. The lack of respect that Auburn gets is utterly rediculous. Can you imagine the Smurfs playing Origone for the NC? Can you imagine how low the national viewing audience would be? The BCS is all about M.O.N.E.Y. and there is no way they would commit financial suicide like that. Regardless of how rediculous it would be.
> 
> At this point, if Bama losing one then Auburn beating Bama hurts Auburns chances I am all for Auburn beating us in the iron bowl and then the SEC Ch game to move on. They have been screwed out of their shot once and deserve a shot at the crystal, especially the way they are playing this year.
> 
> ...



Have to respectfully disagree with your assessment as it pertains to substitutes and Boise State.  When they're up big at half, which is usually the case, starters hit the pine early in the 3rd, or else they would be averaging a lot more than 47.7 points @ game, which is #2 behind Oregon @ 54.8.  In fact they would probably be ahead of Oregon.

They are also the #3 total defense and #2 rushing defense even with the subs.  

Additionally, Kellen Moore would have even better stats.  Right now........@ #1 passing efficiency

69.83 completion rate.......188.30 QB rating.....18 TD's and 2 picks.

Won't argue the schedule point...but we do have a blue field and we are proven.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Have to respectfully disagree with your assessment as it pertains to substitutes and Boise State. When they're up big at half, which is usually the case, starters hit the pine early in the 3rd, or else they would be averaging a lot more than 47.7 points @ game, which is #2 behind Oregon @ 54.8. In fact they would probably be ahead of Oregon.
> 
> They are also the #3 total defense and #2 rushing defense even with the subs.
> 
> ...


 

In the third?? 

When Bama played one of your caliber teams early in the season our 1st string played 1 1/4 quarters, by the end of the game the only person on the sideline that hadn't played was the water boys, and I'm not certain they didn't sneak them in. We were 4 deep into our lineup before that game was over.

Nice try, but after 3 quarters? Give me a break.


----------



## Wacenturion (Oct 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In the third??
> 
> When Bama played one of your caliber teams early in the season our 1st string played 1 1/4 quarters, by the end of the game the only person on the sideline that hadn't played was the water boys, and I'm not certain they didn't sneak them in. We were 4 deep into our lineup before that game was over.
> 
> Nice try, but after 3 quarters? Give me a break.



I said early in the third like with 7 or 8 minutes to go...ok.....not after 3 quarters.  Don't change my comment to suit your argument.  I was merely stating that your original assessment was incorrect in regards Boise is all. 

You must be talking about San Jose State.........hmmmm.....lets see....you guys played them at home and won 48-3.

Boise played them at San Jose and won 48-0.

Both night games......so common opponent, with home field worth say a minimum of 7 points.  Gee Boise beat them by the same number on the road and gave up 0....you gave up 3 at home.  Can Boise play with Bama....yep...they can...remember we have a blue field and we are proven.  Nice try though...


----------



## Wacenturion (Oct 31, 2010)

Might add....Against San Jose State.

Bama...591 yrds of offense                 
SJS...175 yards of offense.........86 passing..89 rushing


Boise...535 yrds of offense                 
SJS...80 yards of offense...........92 passing and


-12 rushing


Just wanted to back of my statement with fact....no fiction here.  Isn't the internet wonderful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Might add....Against San Jose State.
> 
> Bama...591 yrds of offense SJS...175 yards of offense.........86 passing..89 rushing
> 
> ...


 
Did Boise wait til the 3rd quarter to put their rookies in on that one too??


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did Boise wait til the 3rd quarter to put their rookies in on that one too??




Figured a lame comment would be you deflection of the stats...real good argument you got there.

I hope you guys get Boise State in a bowl game...easy win and you can be the team that squishes the smurfs, ends the fairy tale, and you won't even have to break a sweat preparing for them.  They got nothing on you crimson gods.  They're just little blue people.

But as an ol' football fan from Minnesota always used to say before games ...Ute better be ready.


----------



## justmejeff (Nov 1, 2010)

We all know what happened the last time Boise played an SEC team....I would say ask that Qb zambranski or however ya spell it but he probably doesnt remember it after getting knocked out here in Athens,,but that was then and this is now. My only knock against Boise State is strength of schedule....Its truly a joke. Its easy to win a bowl game against a superior team given all the time to prepare and such and as often proven the lesser team occasionally wins such games. Win every Saturday in a strong conference then ya can talk, until then I would be happy with the publicity ya have gotten.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

justmejeff said:


> We all know what happened the last time Boise played an SEC team....I would say ask that Qb zambranski or however ya spell it but he probably doesnt remember it after getting knocked out here in Athens,,but that was then and this is now. My only knock against Boise State is strength of schedule....Its truly a joke. Its easy to win a bowl game against a superior team given all the time to prepare and such and as often proven the lesser team occasionally wins such games. Win every Saturday in a strong conference then ya can talk, until then I would be happy with the publicity ya have gotten.



First of all, that was a different coached Boise.  Again that's like comparing an average or lousy pre-Bear Bryant Alabama to one of Bear's teams.  Under Petersen 56-4.  His first season was 2006....not, I repeat 2005 when Boise lost at Georgia.

I agree on schedule...but Boise isn't playing 3rd graders you know.  It's division 1 football and they play who their conference dictates.  Outside they play whoever will play them...ask Oregon State and Oregon.  So they don't have an SEC or Big 10 or Big 12 or Pac 10 schedule...agreed.  

But can they play in a BCS conference well enough to contend and be right up there in the rankings....I say yes.  Lets try the Big East to begin with...auto qualifier.  Boise would run that conference...as would TCU or even Utah.  I like to point out that last year's Pac 10 champ Oregon would have been at best, 2nd in the WAC in 2009, as they lost to Boise.

But we'll never know will we.  I look at the team and not just the conference.  Is the conference important...absolutely.  Can you have a great team evolve in a lesser conference...absolutely.  As I said...let the SEC take on Boise in a bowl game.  Win or lose....won't be a cakewalk.  Don't think personally though that if I were an SEC fan that I would want to try to debunk the myth.  Would rather leave that to some other conference.  But..just my opinion.  Not knocking the SEC...great football....but Boise comes to play too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2010)

So I wonder now.  Will big league boys stop scheduling ANY good out of conference games now.  Since the schedules dont matter any more?  That is exactly what the consensus is by everyone now.  

The schedules dont matter.  Just how you "look" at a team.

Why would you take the chance?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> First of all, that was a different coached Boise. Again that's like comparing an average or lousy pre-Bear Bryant Alabama to one of Bear's teams.


 
Glad you brought that up as a point of arguement.

Under Wallace Wade, Frank Thomas and Harold Drew (1922 - 1957 *Pre- Bear era*) Bama's pathetic record was only 5 National Championships.   Then Bear tacked on another 6 NC's from 1958 - 1981. 

NEXT!!!


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> So I wonder now.  Will big league boys stop scheduling ANY good out of conference games now.  Since the schedules dont matter any more?  That is exactly what the consensus is by everyone now.
> 
> The schedules dont matter.  Just how you "look" at a team.
> 
> Why would you take the chance?



No one said schedules don't matter...of course they do.  You beat ranked teams, or those with winning percentages you obviously get more credit for it.  That's what hurting Boise right now.  All of as sudden TCU looks better because they beat Baylor and Baylor just beat Texas.  So lets see, Baylor has 2 losses.  Well so does VT who plays Ga. Tech Thursday night.  It's the moment...like a Texas moment on Saturday in Austin.   So TCU jumps Boise. So opponents do matter, although Texas isn't that good.  It however is not the only thing.  

The opposite of what you're alluding is true....schedule only creampuffs outside conference so you don't take a loss.  Because if you do....no NC for you.  It's the system, but some of your teams have already been doing it.  Good luck with Chattanooga at home this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> No one said schedules don't matter...of course they do. *You beat ranked teams, or those with winning percentages you obviously get more credit for it*. That's what hurting Boise right now. All of as sudden TCU looks better because they beat Baylor and Baylor just beat Texas. So lets see, Baylor has 2 losses. Well so does VT who plays Ga. Tech Thursday night. It's the moment...like a Texas moment on Saturday in Austin. So TCU jumps Boise. So opponents do matter, although Texas isn't that good. It however is not the only thing.
> 
> The opposite of what you're alluding is true....schedule only creampuffs outside conference so you don't take a loss. Because if you do....no NC for you. It's the system, but some of your teams have already been doing it. Good luck with Chattanooga at home this weekend.


 
So why did Oregon leap ahead of Auburn?


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you brought that up as a point of arguement.
> 
> Under Wallace Wade, Frank Thomas and Harold Drew (1922 - 1957 *Pre- Bear era*) Bama's pathetic record was only 5 National Championships.   Then Bear tacked on another 6 NC's from 1958 - 1981.
> 
> NEXT!!!




Well....welcome to the party....glad you brought that bit of Bama history  up...well not really, as I now have to make it really simple for you and others to understand.  

Lets try again....like in the following statement.......


"Drew's successor, J.B. "Ears" Whitworth, led the Crimson Tide to its worst three-year stretch in school history, posting a 4–24–2 record before being fired following the 1957 season."


Then they hired Bear Bryant.....and then add this for flavor.............


"In his fourth season, Bryant led the Crimson Tide to their sixth national championship which included Bryant's first bowl victory with Alabama."



So lets see that first NC under Bear is 1961 season...his fourth.


Well let's look AT Petersen's record...........

2006.........13-0

2007.........10-3

2008.........12-1

2009.........14-0

2010.........  7-0

Total..........56-4



So I guess I will have to be more specific so you can grasp the concept...........I originally said.....

"Again that's like comparing an average or lousy pre-Bear Bryant Alabama to one of Bear's teams."


I'm now saying so you understand (hopefully)....


Again that's like comparing one of J.B. "Ears" Whitworth's pre- Bear Bryant Alabama teams to one of Bears teams....like in his fourth year.

Fourth year the key here...comparable...Bear and Petersen both undefeated....Bear and Bama...NC.

Using your goofy logic one could have said that Bama's 1961 squad...you know, Bear's first NC team could be beat by any number of teams that four years before beat Whitworth's team.  Completely different teams and football styles under Bear and Petersen. 

Get it!


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So why did Oregon leap ahead of Auburn?




They beat SC...Auburn beat Mississippi.  One is good, one not so good.  SC would beat Ol' Miss easily.

Being #1 or #2 is irrelevant...both go to the big dance, so be happy....no target on the back being #2.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> They beat SC...Auburn beat Mississippi. One is good, one not so good. SC would beat Ol' Miss easily.
> 
> Being #1 or #2 is irrelevant...both go to the big dance, so be happy....no target on the back being #2.


 
No, SC was an unranked 5-3 team. Ol' Miss was a ranked 7-1 team. Big difference.


----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, SC was an unranked 5-3 team. Ol' Miss was a ranked 7-1 team. Big difference.


No they weren't.  Ole Miss was 3-4 and unranked.  The Black Bears lost to Jacksonville State for Pete's sake!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> They beat SC...Auburn beat Mississippi.  One is good, one not so good.  SC would beat Ol' Miss easily.
> 
> Being #1 or #2 is irrelevant...both go to the big dance, so be happy....no target on the back being #2.


Sourthern Cal is...._GOOD_...
they can't stop the YWCA defensively, USC is quickly gaining on pitiful...


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

topcat said:


> No they weren't.  Ole Miss was 3-4 and unranked.  The Black Bears lost to Jacksonville State for Pete's sake!



Thank you.  Must be all those i's, s's and p's that is confusing.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Sourthern Cal is...._GOOD_...
> they can't stop the YWCA defensively, USC is quickly gaining on pitiful...




Better than Ol' Miss....yes...and that's why Oregon moved up.  That was the question.  Can't stop the YMCA...really.....


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> I said early in the third like with 7 or 8 minutes to go...ok.....not after 3 quarters.  Don't change my comment to suit your argument.  I was merely stating that your original assessment was incorrect in regards Boise is all.
> 
> You must be talking about San Jose State.........hmmmm.....lets see....you guys played them at home and won 48-3.
> 
> ...



you obviously missed the fact that BAMA brought out the second and third team in the middle of the _2nd quarter_, not 3rd...


----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Thank you.  Must be all those i's, s's and p's that is confusing.


Well, I wasn't necessarily trying to help you prove your point, because I agree with the Mexican.  He just got confused somewhere along the way.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 1, 2010)

Here is how i see it right now.  Oregon wins out and is number one.  Auburn loses to Bama and Bama finishes 12-1 after the SECCG.  

-Oregon and Bama play in the NC.
-Auburn plays undefeated TCU in the Sugar Bowl.
-Oklahoma plays Boise State in the Fiesta.
-Stanford plays some big ten team no one cares about in the rose bowl.
-No one will watch the orange bowl again.  

If Auburn beats Bama, then Bama goes to the sugar and Auburn is in the NC.

Personally I would rather see TCU or Boise in the NC over a one loss Alabama but I don't think the BCS will let that happen.  The worst thing that could happen this season is if TCU and Boise play each other AGAIN.  That is a bunch of crap, everyone wants to see them play the "big boys" so if they don't get an NC bid, then at least let them play an Auburn, a Bama, or an Oklahoma..


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Better than Ol' Miss....yes...and that's why Oregon moved up.  That was the question.  Can't stop the YMCA...really.....


 USC is ranked 24th? by virtue of their history only, and it's gonna get worse.
I don't care that Oregon jumped Auburn, for the simple fact that Auburn will play more quality opponents to close out the year than does Oregon.
If Aubbie wins out, they will go to #1 easily.
If BAMA wins out, they will go to #2, if not #1
Big "if"'s but facts,...let me put it another way,...try to take the "touchy feely, warm fuzzies" out of the cinderella, or David vs. Goliath analogies...
BAMA vs. BSU in NC game.... if you had to place 20% of your net income on either school to win only,...who would it be?...why?


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Here is how i see it right now.  Oregon wins out and is number one.  Auburn loses to Bama and Bama finishes 12-1 after the SECCG.
> 
> -Oregon and Bama play in the NC.
> -Auburn plays undefeated TCU in the Sugar Bowl.
> ...




Agree completely with the Boise/TCU match.  Was a bunch of baloney last year and it appears they are setting it up again this year.  Boise can't be close to the top or they can't pull it off.

Easier to argue TCU down in the end than Boise.  With Boise below them they avoid the argument.  Lot of football left...we'll see.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Agree completely with the Boise/TCU match.  Was a bunch of baloney last year and it appears they are setting it up again this year.  Boise can't be close to the top or they can't pull it off.
> 
> Easier to argue TCU down in the end than Boise.  With Boise below them they avoid the argument.  Lot of football left...we'll see.



Yeah TCU IF they win over Utah might have a bigger argument.  VT should win the ACC which will help Boise a little. I just want to see some good football.


----------



## garnede (Nov 1, 2010)

Stanford will not get to play in the rose bowl if oregon goes to the championship game.  This year the Rose Bowl has to accept a non automatic qualifying team if the big 10 or pac 10 produce a championship team.  

To me the argument is not Oregon beat an average USC team and Auburn beat and average ole miss.  It is that Oregon has played one top 15 team and Auburn has played 3.  Oregon beat 2 top 25 and we have beat 4.  So how did Oregon jump from 8th to 2nd in the computer rankings by beating an average team and only 2 of the teams ahead of them lost?


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 1, 2010)

garnede said:


> Stanford will not get to play in the rose bowl if oregon goes to the championship game.  This year the Rose Bowl has to accept a non automatic qualifying team if the big 10 or pac 10 produce a championship team.
> 
> To me the argument is not Oregon beat an average USC team and Auburn beat and average ole miss.  It is that Oregon has played one top 15 team and Auburn has played 3.  Oregon beat 2 top 25 and we have beat 4.  So how did Oregon jump from 8th to 2nd in the computer rankings by beating an average team and only 2 of the teams ahead of them lost?



Heres why.  Auburn struggled to beat Miss ST by 3 points.  Auburn got lucky against 4-4 Clemson and needed a missed field goal by Clemson to keep the game from a second overtime.  Auburn managed to beat 4-5 UK in a shootout  by only three points, and only beat LSU by 7.  Oregon on the other hand has killed every team they have played with the exception of an 11 point win at Arizona ST.  They beat #13 Stanford by 21 points and just beat USC (who was ranked #23) by 21 points as well. Auburns defense has struggled to stop the low powered SEC offenses and Oregon has been able to control the high powered Pac 10 offenses fairly well.  The reason Oregon passed Auburn is because of Auburns close games against teams that aren't very good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Heres why. Auburn struggled to beat Miss ST by 3 points. Auburn got lucky against 4-4 Clemson and needed a missed field goal by Clemson to keep the game from a second overtime. Auburn managed to beat 4-5 UK in a shootout by only three points, and only beat LSU by 7. Oregon on the other hand has killed every team they have played with the exception of an 11 point win at Arizona ST. They beat #13 Stanford by 21 points and just beat USC (who was ranked #23) by 21 points as well. Auburns defense has struggled to stop the low powered SEC offenses and Oregon has been able to control the high powered Pac 10 offenses fairly well. The reason Oregon passed Auburn is because of Auburns close games against teams that aren't very good.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Heres why.  Auburn struggled to beat Miss ST by 3 points.  Auburn got lucky against 4-4 Clemson and needed a missed field goal by Clemson to keep the game from a second overtime.  Auburn managed to beat 4-5 UK in a shootout  by only three points, and only beat LSU by 7.  Oregon on the other hand has killed every team they have played with the exception of an 11 point win at Arizona ST.  They beat #13 Stanford by 21 points and just beat USC (who was ranked #23) by 21 points as well. Auburns defense has struggled to stop the low powered SEC offenses and Oregon has been able to control the high powered Pac 10 offenses fairly well.  The reason Oregon passed Auburn is because of Auburns close games against teams that aren't very good.



Dude, your logic is as bad as your Washington Huskie's 3-5 record.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 1, 2010)

You guys crack me up.  I love how you SEC guys love the BCS when it works your way, and hate it when you feel like your team is getting picked on.   Face it, the voters like Oregon over Auburn, for all the reasons above.  Maybe when Auburn can prove that it can easily beat a team like Clemson, and not need an overtime missed field goal to win, then the voters will take notice.  Until then, Oregon is going to stay #1 with the voters because they have been killing everyone they have played.  When Auburn proves that their D can step up, then maybe they will get back into the #1 spot.  Until then, Im praying that Oregon and Auburn go undefeated the rest of the season.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

Talk about what people want to see.........of course non voters, but a sample across the country from preseason.  Lot of Smurf love out there.  

They know we have a blue field and we are proven.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Talk about what people want to see.........of course non voters, but a sample across the country from preseason. Lot of Boise love out there.
> 
> They know we have a blue field and we are proven.


 
That's the most bogus poll I've ever seen...
Are you sure you're not a rep for the DNC?


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's the most bogus poll I've ever seen...
> Are you sure you're not a rep for the DNC?




Well yes, yes I am a rep.....want to donate?  DNC...like in "Desired National Champion"


----------



## ACguy (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Talk about what people want to see.........of course non voters, but a sample across the country from preseason.  Lot of Boise love out there.
> 
> They know we have a blue field and we are proven.



A lot of people want BSU to play for the championship because they think it will get us a playoff. Some want BSU to get killed so everyone will shut up about how BSU deserves to be there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Well yes, yes I am a rep.....want to donate? DNC...like in "Desired National Champion"


 
Dellusional National Champ wannabe's..


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dellusional National Champ wannabe's..




Foul...........you can't add wannabe's.  It's a fourth word.

Nah, nah, nanah, nah


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Talk about what people want to see.........of course non voters, but a sample across the country from preseason.  Lot of Smurf love out there.
> 
> They know we have a blue field and we are proven.



Look at the way that question is worded.  It is exactly why they are where they are.  People WANT them there.  It has nothing to do whether they have earned it. Which they have not

All the media boys want a cinderella story.  They will get it anyway they can and at the expense of teams that earned the right to be there by playing the games on the field.  Not in their minds.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 1, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Look at the way that question is worded.  It is exactly why they are where they are.  People WANT them there.  It has nothing to do whether they have earned it. Which they have not
> 
> All the media boys want a cinderella story.  They will get it anyway they can and at the expense of teams that earned the right to be there by playing the games on the field.  Not in their minds.





How did you want them to phrase the question......like this......


Which team ranked in the AP football preseason top five with their name beginning with the letter "A" would you most like to see in the National Championship.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 1, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> All the media boys want a cinderella story.  They will get it anyway they can and at the expense of teams that earned the right to be there by playing the games on the field.  Not in their minds.



Ya, Oklahoma really deserved to play in the BCS NC game when they got smoked in the Big 12 Championship game, and didn't even win their conference.    BSU has the best record in college football since 2006, they are 2-0 in BCS games, have beat 2 BCS AQ conference champions, and very likely soon to be 3.  With the exception of 2007, BSU has lost all of their games in 3 seasons by a combined total of 1 point!  

I suppose if Utah goes undefeated again your going to say that they don't deserve to play in the BCS game either because their is no way they could handle an SEC team.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Ya, Oklahoma really deserved to play in the BCS NC game when they got smoked in the Big 12 Championship game, and didn't even win their conference.    BSU has the best record in college football since 2006, they are 2-0 in BCS games, have beat 2 BCS AQ conference champions, and very likely soon to be 3...  I suppose if Utah goes undefeated again your going to say that they don't deserve to play in the BCS game either because their is no way they could handle an SEC team.



My argument has never been that boise,Utah or TCU cant handle anyone.   Some may be using that but I am not

My argument is simple.  They have not earned the right to be there.  No games = no chance

I an heading to the Auburn / Chatanooga game this Saturday with my family.  While watching Auburn play teams like that, I can only imagine what their year would be like if 10 of the 12 teams they play are like that.  Our starters only playing half the game.  Never being behind.  Scoring at will.  Most of our players dont even have to wash their uniforms after that game.  

Its plain and simple guys.  Its a double standard.  Boise, TCU etc are there because people want them there and want the Cinderella story.  Some are using it to cause chaos to the BCS system.  The other teams must fight and play harder teams to get there.   

I know you WANT them there.  And they may could beat anyone but they are doing nothing to deserve to be there.  

Id love to waltz right in to any tournament that is held here on Lake Lanier and fish.  But you know what, I cant if I dont qualify.   Plain and simple.  

They can, on one day, beat anyone.  It can happen.  But to get that chance, you must do something to get there.  The two teams that have done the most, should get to play.  Not the two that would be "neat" to see them in there.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


>



Polls from the Boise Weekly don't really count. 

What is the original link and source of this poll?


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 1, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> My argument has never been that boise,Utah or TCU cant handle anyone.   Some may be using that but I am not
> 
> My argument is simple.  They have not earned the right to be there.  No games = no chance
> 
> ...



BSU has a 56-4 record over the last 4 years.  They have the longest winning streak in all of college football and are 2-0 in BCS games.  If they go undefeated again, then they absolutly deserve a shot at the BCS NC game!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> BSU has a 56-4 record over the last 4 years.  They have the longest winning streak in all of college football and are 2-0 in BCS games.  If they go undefeated again, then they absolutly deserve a shot at the BCS NC game!




We dont add up years in college football.  We play it one year at a time.  Using your thought, Texas should be up there too.   NOT !!!!

One year at a time.   Not 4 years.   If you want to use years, use Boises record agaist every major conference in the past 10 years.  They have a losing recored against every single one of them.

See how stupid that is.

One year at a time.  Wipe the slate clean in February and start over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> We dont add up years in college football. We play it one year at a time. Using your thought, Texas should be up there too. NOT !!!!
> 
> One year at a time. Not 4 years. If you want to use years, use Boises record agaist every major conference in the past 10 years. They have a losing recored against every single one of them.
> 
> ...


 
Better yet, let them play for the Div II NC title against one of those teams they play all year long..


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 1, 2010)

Im Ok with that..  BSU..  7-0..  Nuff said!


----------



## garnede (Nov 2, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Heres why.  Auburn struggled to beat Miss ST by 3 points.  Auburn got lucky against 4-4 Clemson and needed a missed field goal by Clemson to keep the game from a second overtime.  Auburn managed to beat 4-5 UK in a shootout  by only three points, and only beat LSU by 7.  Oregon on the other hand has killed every team they have played with the exception of an 11 point win at Arizona ST.  They beat #13 Stanford by 21 points and just beat USC (who was ranked #23) by 21 points as well. Auburns defense has struggled to stop the low powered SEC offenses and Oregon has been able to control the high powered Pac 10 offenses fairly well.  The reason Oregon passed Auburn is because of Auburns close games against teams that aren't very good.



You diss us for not putting away games against "low powered offences"(Arkansas?).  We play in a confrence where there is depth and parity, but we have still won all of our games.  We play against ranked teams with real defences and some explosive players on offence.  I have nothing against Boise or Oregon, but Boise plays a mediocre schedule and Oregon has a defence in a league with nothing but offence.  

I love how Oregon "Blew Out" USC 52-32 and Auburn "squeked by" Ole Miss 51-31.  

I am a fan of a 16 team playoff where all 11 confrence champions get an automatic bid and there are 5 at large bids.  Higher seeds get home field for the first 3 games and the final is played in the Rose bowl.  Then NCAA has a champion for every sport at every level except Division I football.  We should be able to prove it on the field.


----------



## TimInGwinnett (Nov 2, 2010)

If Boise makes it to the BCS championship game I will root for them because I (along with alot of people) like an underdog story.  It doesn't mean we believe in conspiracy theories or hate the SEC/Pac 10 or other major conferences - it is just that an underdog story makes us feel pretty good sometimes.

In football it is extremely hard to build a D1 program up from an "also ran" into a very good team.  It just takes so much talent and the power conference guys have the leg up on the top talent when it comes to recruiting the top HS players.  So, for Boise to go from nothing to a very good program I have a lot of respect for them and part of me hopes they can break into the elite levels of D1 football.

That being said, I think Auburn and Oregon are both better and should play for the championship if they both win out.  A one loss Alabama team that beats Auburn and wins the SEC title should also go ahead of Boise.  However, if Oregon loses a game then I have no problem with Boise playing for the championship.  If Auburn loses to GA and then beats AL I have no problem with Boise jumping up to #2.

I agree with a previous poster - let's have a real tournament with 8, 12 or 16 teams.  Then, it will be hard to argue with the cinderella story if a team like Boise makes it (ie - Butler in basketball last year - probably a few teams better but they won in the clutch when they had to).

I am really looking forward to the next few weeks - great drama and great games!


----------



## LKennamer (Nov 2, 2010)

Teams like Boise State seem to me to play a schedule which is basically the reverse of an SEC or one of the other AQ conference teams.  8 or 9 conference games, most of which are a potential loss due to parity, with 2-4 'gimme' games on the schedule.  When you play 2-4 'gimmes' with the rest being basically out-classed conference opponents, you can run up an obscene record over a lot of years.  Make no mistake, Boise is an outstanding team...but you have to earn the right to be there by the compilation of your work...from the current season.  Last year means just about as much as the preseason polls.  IMO, Boise is a team which desperately needs to be in a competitive conference, they could compete, and they would be better for it in the long run.  Until then, this is all a silly argument, especially without a playoff of some type in place.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 2, 2010)

Im just curious.  If BSU played in the Big East and had the same record, would anyone feel any different?  The Big East is an AQ conference, but its an absolute joke of a conference.  BSU would easily have the same record if they played in the Big East.   The MWC conference is twice as good as the Big East as well, but because they aren't  an AQ conference people look down on them.  What if TCU or Utah played in the Big East and had wins against VT and BSU as well?   Just saying!


----------



## garnede (Nov 2, 2010)

ESPN had an online poll about the BCS.  I voted that the big east should loose it's automatic bid and the mountain west should get one. 

For those who like the idea of a playoff read "Death to the BCS".  It came out recently and is a quick read, 8 hours-ish depending on your reading speed.  It outlines what is wrong with the bowl system and the BCS.  Then it outlines why a 16 team playoff is the best version of a playoff.  It is a must read for those who hate the BCS.  If you don't want to buy it check at your local library, I found it at mine.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 2, 2010)

I just say a poll tonight that showed who people wanted to play in the BCS NC game.  Don't quote me on the exact numbers, but Oregon vs Auburn had about 50% of the votes, Oregon vs BSU had 24% of the votes, and I didn't pay attention to the rest.  I think #3 was Auburn vs BSU, but don't quote me...  Gonna be an interesting end to a great college football season.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 2, 2010)

jockey, the biggest injustice in college football right now, other than Boise and TCU being ranked so high with such a weak schedule, is the big east automatic bid.   Seeing the bowl line up with Pitt in a BCS bowl game is a total embarrassment.  The MWC is much better than the Big East right now.   No argument.  

But I would not value Boise any more if there were in the Big east.  Or any other conference.  I dont care what conference they are in.  Its all about who they play head to head.  

Sorry man.  The WAC is wack!!!!!!   hahaha


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Sorry man.  The WAC is wack!!!!!!   hahaha


Your right.  But even though its the WAC, they still have two ranked teams while the Big East has ZERO!  Im not defending the WAC, its a weak conference.  BUT, BSU is not a weak team, and they deserve to play in the NC game if they are 1 of 2 undefeated teams at the end of the year....  The thing is when you look at all the non BCS conference schools (with the exception of the MWC) the top teams in those conferences all lost to BCS teams in OOC games.  On the other hand, BSU beats their BCS AQ opponents every year (including this year).  I agree BSU plays in a weak conference (even though its argueably better then the Big East), but BSU is not a normal non BCS school.


----------



## justmejeff (Nov 2, 2010)

While I agree Boise has posted very good records,I just dont feel its right for Boise to be ahead of any unbeatens and a few 1 loss teams simply due to SOS.Just my opinion. If Boise started season #1 and ran the table, I still dont think they get in NC game.Why? SOS. The BCS has always been against the SEC and thats why I think they dont factor in SOS. I personally love the computer rankings because theres no sentiment to any team or conference and the formula which considers SOS is as true as you will find.Anyone have a good pitch for a playoff? Im thinking top 8 teams at seasons end no matter what conference.With the top 8 being a final average based on all Polls. Only hangup i think would be conference championship games, would have to figure something out there.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 2, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Your right.  But even though its the WAC, they still have two ranked teams while the Big East has ZERO!  Im not defending the WAC, its a weak conference.  BUT, BSU is not a weak team, and they deserve to play in the NC game if they are 1 of 2 undefeated teams at the end of the year....  The thing is when you look at all the non BCS conference schools (with the exception of the MWC) the top teams in those conferences all lost to BCS teams in OOC games.  On the other hand, BSU beats their BCS AQ opponents every year (including this year).  I agree BSU plays in a weak conference (even though its argueably better then the Big East), but BSU is not a normal non BCS school.




My answers

The WAC is a bad conference    =   YES

The big east is a worse conference  =   YES

Boise is a very good team   =   YES

Boise deserves to play in the NC if there are not 2 undefeated teams   =  NO


----------

